# Really nice exterior fixture



## Fortner (Jan 7, 2010)

Shines in three directions for cool effects, especially during a rain event.

View attachment 1295


View attachment 1295


/monthly_2010_05/572953da2abf8_exteriorlight.jpg.945efe30410b4ae4cee5ddffdcdcde1b.jpg


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

Fortner - Are you _channelling_ 'tigerloose'? Or _are you_ 'tigerloose'...


----------



## Rider Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

JD,

Good call.

Rick


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

Don't care one way or another........

now that's some funny stuff......nice pic!


----------



## Alias (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

Geez, this looks like the fixture I installed in my back bedroom!  :lol:  :mrgreen:

Sue, lost on the frontier.......


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

Is there a problem?

Quote from the 08 NEC.



> 410.10 Luminaires in Specific Locations.(A) Wet and Damp Locations. Luminaires installed in wet or damp locations shall be installed such that water cannot enter or accumulate in wiring compartments, lampholders, or other electrical parts. All luminaires installed in wet locations shall be marked, “Suitable for Wet Locations.” All luminaires installed in damp locations shall be marked “Suitable for Wet Locations” or “Suitable for Damp Locations.”


----------



## north star (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

*Come on Chris, you're not serious!   *  *     Don't you ever watch ' Holmes On Homes '?   *  *    This particular*

*fixture looks like water could have gotten everywhere behind it.   The fixture wasn't sealed to prevent water*

*from getting behind it and the siding and rotting out the wall surfaces.   Not to mention potential mold*

*problems.*


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture

Alias: You must have gotten that out of the recycle bin. I though that when I dumped it, it was headed to china for use in the next toyota.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Really nice exterior fixture



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *Come on Chris, you're not serious!   *


*No, not unless I have to be.*





> * Don't you ever watch ' Holmes On Homes '?   *  *    This particular**fixture looks like water could have gotten everywhere behind it.   The fixture wasn't sealed to prevent water*
> 
> *from getting behind it and the siding and rotting out the wall surfaces.   Not to mention potential mold*
> 
> *problems.*


Whats 'Holmes On Homes'? Aside from the potential problems you mentioned above, I was pointing out the fixture must be listed for a wet location, which it obviously isn't.


----------

